# Here are some of my Open Pontil's



## Liquid Time (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello everyone, Here is a pic of some of my best open pontil bottles. I really like the scroll flasks. One is an open pontil, and the other is an iron pontil. Anyone else love pontil bottle?


----------



## LC (Feb 21, 2013)

A nice variety of bottles , the display looks nice . I like the scroll flasks .


----------



## RED Matthews (Feb 21, 2013)

What's not to love about pontiled bottles?  They were made back when a hot bottle in process needed a handle on it to finish the neck. I got my first interest in the early medical puff bottles, and then that went into the ones that had vertical panels on them to help the user hang on to them.  I even have some demijohns with blow pipe open tube pontils on them.  The punty rod pontils are also great.  I am still working on a blog of pontil marks, but I have a problem with time availability.  RED Matthews


----------



## Liquid Time (Feb 25, 2013)

Anyone else got any Pontil's they want to share pics of?


----------



## sandchip (Feb 27, 2013)

Very nice grouping, LT!


----------



## junkyard jack (May 15, 2013)

You have a very nice group of bottles in that picture. The Scroll Flasks are really cool. Many years ago, I came across a small surface dump in the woods behind an old farm. The only glass found in that small dump was a large amount of Aqua pontil-marked Scroll Flasks. Of course, every one of them had been pulverized, but I found at least 9 or 10 pontil-marked bases of these flasks. No other glass of any type was found in that little dump site. 
 I've always wondered why someone had taken a group of these bottles and thrown them out a few hundred yards out in the middle of nowhere. The farm was a cattle farm for many, many years. It was probably the cows that had completely smashed all of the flasks.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (May 16, 2013)

Nice pontils.


----------



## sandchip (May 18, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Liquid Time
> 
> Anyone else got any Pontil's they want to share pics of?


 
 LT, I hate to post the same stuff all over again, but mine are scattered about in the "Pontils Only" section.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (May 19, 2013)

o.k. LT. we got rained out today. got a good permission but diggin' 
 privies in the rain....  been there done that....

 here are a few..


----------



## buzzkutt033 (May 19, 2013)

db


----------



## buzzkutt033 (May 19, 2013)

sunburst is OP


----------



## buzzkutt033 (May 19, 2013)

this beaut came out of an older pit. seems the coal silt preserves the old glass for 
 some reason...  this one has actual sand sticking on the pontil.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (May 19, 2013)

nice Pottsville squat


----------



## buzzkutt033 (May 19, 2013)

in the running for " beefiest " graphite pontil...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  buzzkutt033
> 
> nice Pottsville squat


 

 Nice stuff Jim.
  Whicked IP

 We just probed out a huge 1867 house on Fri after work. Didn't do a test hole or anything yet but it looks good. Going to philly to do some digs with a buddy. The chit is gonna hit the fan soon.I can feel it splatering[8D]


----------



## buzzkutt033 (May 19, 2013)

glad we didn't try to force it today. i've got the bug to dig bad, but 
 it would've been twice the work.  hard to get the place to look right after 
 you dig in wet weather........

 we're trying to get lildigger in the hole...

 good luck,

 jimbo


----------



## Bottleworm (May 19, 2013)

Man Buzz that blank soda is an awesome bottle! That would be an awesome bottle to have! Nice bottle!


----------



## buzzkutt033 (May 22, 2013)

i ran across the pontil on the blank soda above.

 it's the first time i've dug a pontil that had actual sand on it.

 jim


----------



## andy volkerts (May 22, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  buzzkutt033
> 
> in the running for " beefiest " graphite pontil...


 Winner, hands down!! great bottles!


----------

